# Newegg's price match guarantee is worthless!



## keakar (Feb 24, 2015)

well I just got this nice little message telling me to go pound sand and newegg does not offer a price match guarantee on its "iron egg" listings which is "supposed" to guarantee you are getting the best price anywhere or they will match it. I wont even get into how they no longer credit your account or refund the difference and they will now just send you a gift card towards your next purchase.

I ordered a cpu only to find it was selling $15 cheaper at not just one but two other online retailers so I applied for the price match guarantee only to be turned down because the guarantee only applies to a preselected chosen group of online retailers they have a price match deal.

their printed policy states:


> If you buy an item on www.newegg.com advertised with the Iron Egg℠ Price Guarantee badge from *January 1, 2015 through June 30, 2015* (Guarantee Period), and find a lower advertised price on the same item (of identical brand and model number) within 14 days of the purchase date, Newegg will match that price subject to verification and the terms below. The cost difference will be credited to you in the form of a Newegg promotional gift card. This offer applies only to the advertised online price of identical items offered for sale by major retailers (each a "Competitor")*. Auction site prices are not eligible for this offer. For purposes of comparing prices, the price ("Price") is the total advertised price of the item including shipping costs, but Price shall not include discounts from a "Loyalty" or "Membership" program, and Price shall not include shipping discounts from a membership program such as Amazon Prime. In addition, the Price of a Newegg item shall not include sales tax, if any. Competitor's Price must be advertised after you bought your item but no later than *June 30, 2015*. All times stated herein are Pacific Standard Time.



and the exclusions policy:



> 1. Items not displaying the Iron Egg℠ Price Guarantee badge at the time of your purchase.
> 2. Items you purchased on Newegg-affiliated websites.
> 3. A Competitor's item offered (a) for free or with rebate or coupon or promotional gift card/promotional credit, (b) as part of a bundled offer or financing offer, (c) as a clearance/closeout sale, or (d) for sale for less than 6 hours in a day.
> 4. A Competitor's item which is out of stock/not available for immediate shipment or which is offered in limited quantities.
> ...



so to sum it up, if the site that is selling it cheaper then newegg isn't on their preselected list of competitors, go pound sand if newegg overcharged you.

here is the email I got:


> Thank you for contacting Newegg.
> I would be more than happy to assist you! I apologize for any inconvenience, because the provided competitor's website is not listed as a qualified major online retailer under our Iron Egg Guarantee policy.
> 
> Major competitors include: amazon.com, bestbuy.com, rakuten.com, cdw.com, costco.com, crutchfield.com, dell.com, frys.com, gamestop.com, kmart.com, officedepot.com, officemax.com, pcconnection.com, pcmall.com, radioshack.com, samsclub.com, sears.com, staples.com, target.com, tigerdirect.com, and walmart.com.
> ...



just a heads up boys and girls newegg price match "iron egg" guarantee is worthless except for a select few retailers they know use much higher price markups than anyone else around. so they added a little edit to their policy to include the "major retailers" clause to exclude many legitimate competition selling it cheaper then they are.



> Newegg reserves the right to modify or discontinue the Iron Egg℠ Price Guarantee at any time without notice but will honor any eligible price matching requests for an item purchased from Newegg prior to the date the Iron Egg℠ Price Guarantee is discontinued.
> 
> *Major retailers include: amazon.com, bestbuy.com, rakuten.com, cdw.com, costco.com, crutchfield.com, dell.com, frys.com, gamestop.com, kmart.com, officedepot.com, officemax.com, pcconnection.com, pcmall.com, radioshack.com, samsclub.com, sears.com, staples.com, target.com, tigerdirect.com, and walmart.com.



they did give me a $2 off coupon good only for my next purchase since I am a "valued long time customer", what a joke they have become.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 24, 2015)

Well.. I still go to the Egg because free and fast shipping. Though I almost lost it at the $2 coupon.


----------



## Maban (Feb 24, 2015)

What sites did you try to match?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Maban said:


> What sites did you try to match?


Was just going to ask this. I think it is pretty obvious they aren't going to match some random no name website. If they did, anyone could put up a fake retail site with the items they want list for super low prices and then try to get energy to match them...

It says right in the policy that it has to be a "major retailer".


----------



## Maban (Feb 24, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Was just going to ask this. I think it is pretty obvious they aren't going to match some random no name website. If they did, anyone could put up a fake retail site with the items they want list for super low prices and then try to get energy to match them...


This was my thought. I don't see any issue with their price match policy. Every store that has price matching has a similar policy to this.


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Well.. I still go to the Egg because free and fast shipping. Though I almost lost it at the $2 coupon.


yep, I used to assume this as well until I just paid $309 for a cpu selling for $286 so that's a little too much to pay because of blind loyalty to newegg



Maban said:


> What sites did you try to match?



superbiiz has been around as long as newegg, tiger direct, frys, and the others, so they are certainly not some fly by night company that just started out of someones garage, as for portatech? who knows.

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php...4a7f99379f41&gclid=CN6IrfK39sMCFdgQgQodDloAcw

and

http://www.portatech.com/products/p...=&source=pla&gclid=CIud5IK49sMCFehj7AoddH0ASA

im not try to or expecting to start a movement over this rant, all im saying is shop around because newegg is only has the best price 60% of the time as their price match exclusions eliminate 70% of the competing businesses out there selling the same parts.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2015)

Never heard of either.  Newegg likely sets prices based on the sites the policy is matched against.  Throwing minor competitors at them, therefore, isn't going to work.


----------



## Maban (Feb 24, 2015)

Neither one of those are "major" retailers. SuperBiiz has the potential to be included (unlikely) but I've never heard of Portatech.


----------



## Maban (Feb 24, 2015)

When did you buy it? That promo has been going on since 2/17.


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2015)

Maban said:


> When did you buy it? That promo has been going on since 2/17.



got it a couple a days ago, Friday maybe?

it hasn't even arrived yet


----------



## Maban (Feb 24, 2015)

Then why didn't you use the promo code?


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2015)

Maban said:


> Then why didn't you use the promo code?


who said I didn't? people just go assuming things to fit their own thoughts about things

even if you buy something with a newegg promo code it does not count towards the price match, the price match goes by the advertised regular price the item is listed for. any offers, rebates, or other price exclusions do not apply. its right there in the iron egg terms

if tiger direct sells a widget for $50 and newegg sells it for $55 but gives you a 24 hour promo code discount for $10 off you bought it for $5 less with the promo code but you still get a $5 credit for the price match because its advertised for $5 less


----------



## Maban (Feb 24, 2015)

You say it was cheaper elsewhere but you actually saved about $7 buying it from Newegg over SuperBiiz if you used the promo code. Then you want to price match it? I don't get it.

And since the price matching needs to include the shipping cost he never should have even received the $2 credit.


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2015)

Maban said:


> And since the price matching needs to include the shipping cost he never should have even received the $2 credit.



once again, try doing simple math

$287 + $10 s&h = $297 now subtract that from $310 and it equals $13 in the reality the rest of us live in.


----------



## Maban (Feb 24, 2015)

Like I said in a few posts, it's implied that you used the promo code.


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2015)

Maban said:


> Like I said if a few posts, it's implied that you used the promo code.



the promo code is irrelevant to this discussion and has nothing to do with the advertised prices or neweggs stance on when and how it will honor its promise to have the best price guarantee

I realize you guys just want to be cheerleaders for newegg and that's fine, its still a good business, I will still buy from them, but its becoming far from the best place to get the best advertised prices for things as they try to represent themselves to be.

the way you guys want to instantly dismiss any notion that they aren't the place to go for the best prices around and prevent someone from voicing a note of caution when dealing with them is laughable and troubling at the same time


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 24, 2015)

People in this thread need to cool their jets, whether or not the price match guarantee applies here.  Too heated man...


----------



## Maban (Feb 24, 2015)

keakar said:


> the promo code is irrelevant to this discussion and has nothing to do with the advertised prices or neweggs stance on when and how it will honor its promise to have the best price guarantee
> 
> I realize you guys just want to be cheerleaders for newegg and that's fine, its still a good business, but its becoming far from the best place to get the best advertised prices for things as they try to represent themselves to be.


More like cheerleaders for logic. Newegg has every right to specify what other companies they will match. I would say the exact same thing if you were complaining about any other site. If you found it cheaper on a different site why not buy it from that site in the first place?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2015)

keakar said:


> try again, promo codes are not included in the price match.


Where exactly are you pulling that from?  Newegg's price is the *final price you paid* for it, no where in their policy does it say they don't include promo codes for their price.

Of course all of this could have been avoided if you were a Premier member.  Then you could have returned it at no cost to you and bought it from one of the other retailers.  Of course you wouldn't actually do that because:

a. You'd actually end up paying more, don't try to argue this, you know it is true. 
AND
b. Superbiiz is a horrible company to do business with.  They are insanely slow to ship, I think they still ship via horseback, and don't even bother trying to return anything.  I stopped even looking at their site years ago...


----------



## Maban (Feb 24, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> b. Superbiiz is a horrible company to do business with.  They are insanely slow to ship, I think they still ship via horseback, and don't even bother trying to return anything.  I stopped even looking at their site years ago...


I've purchased from them a few times. Never had a problem with them, but I never had to return anything. They used to have constant site-wide $10-$15 off coupons, so it was awesome. Nowadays they do product specific promos.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't get it... the OP is ranting about something he/she feels is unfair; however, it is an offer to benefit the customer, at no cost to use, if you meet the requirements.
And, the requirements are free and open for the customer to read and understand before the purchase... I, also, would believe if questions about it were directed to customer support, they would have explained it before hand.

So, what did Newegg do wrong?


----------



## xvi (Feb 24, 2015)

95Viper said:


> So, what did Newegg do wrong?


I've had difficulty following this so far, but I think OP is looking for Newegg to price-match the price of a third party before the promo code is applied so that an additional $20 can be taken off after the price-match.
In addition to that, Newegg won't price-match SuperBiz.
Iunno though.

Edit: OP clarified. Is just not happy that Newegg doesn't clearly define what sites are price matched and the purchase price was redeemed by the current promo code.

I did some research on SuperBiz since I was looking at making some potential purchases from them. They seem reputable enough, but not top notch.


----------



## Maban (Feb 24, 2015)

xvi said:


> I've had difficulty following this so far, but I think OP is looking for Newegg to price-match the price of a third party before the promo code is applied so that an additional $20 can be taken off after the price-match. Iunno though.


TL;DR: His issue seems to be that Newegg doesn't match the particular sites he found a normally lower price for. Even though it seems he used a promo code and actually got it $7 cheaper on Newegg than the sites mentioned.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2015)

Another rant that has no clue what your talking about

Newegg has it for $290 right now

I feel your pain though. I've paid too much for stuff it happens. You will win next time. Let it go


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2015)

95Viper said:


> I don't get it... the OP is ranting about something he/she feels is unfair; however, it is an offer to benefit the customer, at no cost to use, if you meet the requirements.
> And, the requirements are free and open for the customer to read and understand before the purchase... I, also, would believe if questions about it were directed to customer support, they would have explained it before hand.
> 
> So, what did Newegg do wrong?



the message that I tried to convey "unsuccessfully" throughout this thread is that newegg has narrowed its iron egg price match policy so much that it only applies to a select handful of retailers who I will be generous to say represent maybe 40% of the competition (if that) for the products they sell.

they did nothing wrong

my complaint is that the protection this iron egg shield provides is misleading, implying you can buy with blind loyalty "knowing" you are getting the best prices there.

the thing that upsets me is that as a loyal long term customer of newegg for 15 years, I only narrowly escaped getting screwed by just the sheer luck of buying during this small window where the promo offer discount saved my ass and it was the only reason I didn't pay too much simply for being dumb enough to blindly trust that newegg was worth trusting to have the best prices based on their iron egg guarantee.

this thread was an attempt to share my frustration at my wrong assumptions about newegg and its iron egg promotion so that others who may also be making the same assumptions be warned to don't trust so blindly and do their research to compare prices and not assume newegg always has the best prices.

yes everything was there to be read if you went to the special section to read the legalities and fine print of all the details, but who does that?.

assuming the price match applied to any "legitimate" retailer was my error and I never implied it was in any way a deception of theirs.

a thread to warn people to pay attention and not blindly trust newegg to have the best prices (common sense really) turned into a fanboy flame fest by some wanting to challenge my simple warning to others to use common sense when buying from newegg and not to assume the iron egg means anything about proving it has the best prices because it only means that it has the best price only out of a very select few websites.

this is only about newegg because they are the only website to imply through their iron egg warranty and how it is represented on the website, that you can assume and trust that you are always getting the best prices because of the iron egg guarantee.

I will still buy most of my parts from newegg but from now on I will now assume they don't have the best prices until I can verify that through several internet search attempts to be sure who has the best deal. I think newegg has the best prices on things "most of the time" and the few times they haven't, it wasnt enough to be upset over but if you blindly trust them to be the best price, that blind trust can cost you.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 24, 2015)

New Egg used to have the best price online for computer parts, think that has changed. I also think when you get issue's such as the OP did, realize that someone else already messed it up for everyone else. Like the guy whining cause he has to join facebook to enter the give away, what a joke.


----------



## Maban (Feb 24, 2015)

My said:
			
		

> the message that I tried to convey "unsuccessfully" throughout this thread is that newegg has narrowed its iron egg price match policy so much that it only applies to a select handful of retailers who I will be generous to say represent maybe 40% of the competition (if that) for the products they sell.


By number of competitive stores, then it would be <1% price matched. By sales/volume, the sites they list are likely >90% of their competition online. Amazon alone is probably around 80% of their competition. Source: a guess just like yours.



			
				anaconda said:
			
		

> they did nothing wrong


Wait, what? But you said... (more on that later)



			
				don't said:
			
		

> my complaint is that the protection this iron egg shield provides is misleading, implying you can buy with blind loyalty "knowing" you are getting the best prices there.


Welcome to business. There are many companies that only apply price matching to certain other companies. It's not limited to Newegg.



			
				want said:
			
		

> the thing that upsets me is that as a loyal long term customer of newegg for 15 years, I only narrowly escaped getting screwed by just the sheer luck of buying during this small window where the promo offer discount saved my ass and it was the only reason I didn't pay too much simply for being dumb enough to blindly trust that newegg was worth trusting to have the best prices based on their iron egg guarantee.


Your own fault for not shopping around beforehand. When I shop online I sometimes check a dozen or more sites.



			
				none said:
			
		

> this thread was an attempt to share my frustration at my wrong assumptions about newegg and its iron egg promotion so that others who may also be making the same assumptions be warned to don't trust so blindly and do their research to compare prices and not assume newegg always has the best prices.


This is an attack thread, not a helpful heads up. You said it was worthless. Not just less helpful than you would like, actually worthless. To attack something based on your own admitted misunderstandings is ridiculous.



			
				unless said:
			
		

> yes everything was there to be read if you went to the special section to read the legalities and fine print of all the details, but who does that?.


This...I just...I can't even...



			
				you said:
			
		

> assuming the price match applied to any "legitimate" retailer was my error and I never implied it was in any way a deception of theirs.


*"my complaint is that the protection this iron egg shield provides is misleading" "Newegg's price match guarantee is worthless" "what a joke they have become"*
I don't know, those sound like implications to me.



			
				got said:
			
		

> a thread to warn people to pay attention and not blindly trust newegg to have the best prices *(common sense really)* turned into a fanboy flame fest by some wanting to challenge my simple warning to others to use common sense when buying from newegg and not to assume the iron egg means anything about proving it has the best prices because it only means that it has the best price only out of a very select few websites.


Again, not a heads up thread. This is an attack thread. I don't know who the persons you accuse of being blindly "loyal" to Newegg are, but I have not seen evidence of it in this thread. I for certain am not loyal to any company. A good deal is a good deal no matter what. You said it was common sense yet you suckered yourself into believing it.



			
				buns said:
			
		

> this is only about newegg because they are the only website to imply through their iron egg warranty and how it is represented on the website, that you can assume and trust that you are always getting the best prices because of the iron egg guarantee.


Many price match policies are like this or worse. There are some which have more broad policies as well.



			
				hun. said:
			
		

> I will still buy most of my parts from newegg but from now on I will now assume they may not have the best prices until I can verify that through several internet search attempts to be sure who has the best deal. I think newegg has the best prices on things most of the time and the few times they haven't, it wasnt enough to be upset over but if you blindly trust them to be the best price, that blind trust can cost you.


No one should blindly trust anything. If you never shop around you're going to get hosed.


My apologies for the post. I just cannot stand persons who don't make logical arguments.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 24, 2015)

Superbiz has been around a long time and they sell alot of tech merchandise. Newegg not counting them as a "major retailer" because they don't have their share of the market would be funny if it weren't so insulting.


----------



## keakar (Feb 24, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Superbiz has been around a long time and they sell alot of tech merchandise. Newegg not counting them as a "major retailer" because they don't have their share of the market would be funny if it weren't so insulting.



yep, as well as others like Directron, NCIX, SVC, and Performance PCs, all of which have been competing with newegg for many many years and each of them sell millions of dollars of tech merchandise each year but they don't count for the iron egg price match which is why I say the "iron egg" means nothing except in very "limited" selected situations.

its still better then having no price match at all, but it is very very misleading in how it is represented as lowest price assurance unless you go search the website to read the limitations and exclusions.

I used to have no reservations in telling people you will never find a better price anywhere else except at newegg.com so just buy all your stuff there.

but that was years ago and today this is far from being true anymore

the promo discount expired last night and newegg did drop the price of that cpu today by $5 so now its selling for $305 so even after the $10 shipping is included with superbizz price of $286 its still $9 cheaper at superbiiz


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thread cleaned, anyone else wants to be pissy and immature will be handled in another manner.  
Please stay on topic so this sort of mess doesn't happen again!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 24, 2015)

Maban said:


> This was my thought. I don't see any issue with their price match policy. Every store that has price matching has a similar policy to this.



Yeah really and most of the time when i see it it's some crap with in X amount of miles lol.



newtekie1 said:


> Where exactly are you pulling that from?  Newegg's price is the *final price you paid* for it, no where in their policy does it say they don't include promo codes for their price.
> 
> Of course all of this could have been avoided if you were a Premier member.  Then you could have returned it at no cost to you and bought it from one of the other retailers.  Of course you wouldn't actually do that because:
> 
> ...



Forgot the pretty much no hassle returns within 30 days and if you ask nice they tend to even pay the shipping.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 24, 2015)

keakar said:


> go pound sand if newegg overcharged you.



Just because NE doesn't have the cheapest price on the entire planet, doesn't mean they are overcharging you.  Yes, due to the fake store prices on the net, smart vendors have limited their price match guarantees.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 24, 2015)

It's kinda odd Newegg would restrict their matching to a tight group of vendors when Fry's Electronics will match any internet price as long as the seller has an actual website that sells the product, and I've made use of that policy in my local Fry's.


----------



## keakar (Feb 25, 2015)

Frag Maniac said:


> It's kinda odd Newegg would restrict their matching to a tight group of vendors when Fry's Electronics will match any internet price as long as the seller has an actual website that sells the product, and I've made use of that policy in my local Fry's.



that's why I say its worthless and means nothing so its intentionally misleading




Toothless said:


> Well.. I still go to the Egg because free and fast shipping.



it might be free but it sure isn't fast.

years past you got things in 2-3 days with certainty (even 24 hours in rare instances) but now it takes 5-6 days most of the time.

in this case I ordered on feb 18 at 8am and 7 days later its still not here, the tracking number was for DHL which is slower then a hobo riding a train and it didn't even show as a valid tracking number until yesterday. it now shows it will be delivered tomorrow or the day after.

so much for fast shipping


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 25, 2015)

I find most things arrive about a day earlier than originally predicted. I try and track, so I can plan to try and be home sometime soon after dropoff, but many times it will be out for delivery the day before. Ordering on a Sunday or Monday is the best time.

Of course, 90% of what I buy is in the Memphis warehouse, so it goes overnight to Jackson, MS, where it transfers trucks and goes during the day to New Orleans.   That night it goes to local office and is out for delivery the next morning.  You should be in the same shipping pattern as me, unless all your items come from California for some reason.

The people I find take an inexplicable amount of time to ship are Amazon.  My order sits for two days while the warehouse people play volleyball, or whatever they do.  Then a day to "prepare my shipment", then another day or even two of "preparing to ship."  Finally, it will get a tracking number on the last day, at close of business.  Really though, that's just the signal for shipping company to come get it...the next day.  Then, unless you pay through the nose for two day or overnight shipping, it takes anywhere from 3 to 10 days after that to finally get what I ordered!


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 25, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I find most things arrive about a day earlier than originally predicted. I try and track, so I can plan to try and be home sometime soon after dropoff, but many times it will be out for delivery the day before. Ordering on a Sunday or Monday is the best time.
> 
> Of course, 90% of what I buy is in the Memphis warehouse, so it goes overnight to Jackson, MS, where it transfers trucks and goes during the day to New Orleans.   That night it goes to local office and is out for delivery the next morning.  You should be in the same shipping pattern as me, unless all your items come from California for some reason.
> 
> The people I find take an inexplicable amount of time to ship are Amazon.  My order sits for two days while the warehouse people play volleyball, or whatever they do.  Then a day to "prepare my shipment", then another day or even two of "preparing to ship."  Finally, it will get a tracking number on the last day, at close of business.  Really though, that's just the signal for shipping company to come get it...the next day.  Then, unless you pay through the nose for two day or overnight shipping, it takes anywhere from 3 to 10 days after that to finally get what I ordered!




Ha Ha, I find that funny... it is just the opposite for me... Newegg does that DHL crap and it takes a week or more to get here; and, amazon takes one or two days, as there is a warehouse right down the road from me.

Location counts, I guess.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Feb 25, 2015)

If you think this price match stuff is bad then just wait until Newegg gives you the same BS I got.

About two months ago I bought a Seasonic PSU from Newegg. I would call it DOA, but others may not as it worked less then 24 hours before failing. The fact the PSU had a problem is not the issue. The issue is Newegg would not replace the PSU claimed they would refund the money, but never did. Newegg got the PSU back, and it took a dispute with PayPal to get the money back. Less then 24 hours before the dispute closed I got what an email from Newegg telling me that unless I gave up on the dispute they would not let me order from them again. In this case the $221usd was worth more then ordering from Newegg.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't mean to highjack, but Micro Center does a price match(or so i have seen).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 25, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Ha Ha, I find that funny... it is just the opposite for me... Newegg does that DHL crap and it takes a week or more to get here; and, amazon takes one or two days, as there is a warehouse right down the road from me.
> 
> Location counts, I guess.


You're probably right that it's all down to your location to the warehouse. For me, Newegg is just a simple jaunt straight down I-55.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 25, 2015)

jaggerwild said:


> Don't mean to highjack, but Micro Center does a price match(or so i have seen).



Thing about them is no online ordering, unlike Newegg.  To me prices maybe good there but were we are and others their out lets are way to far to travel.

What i have noticed my self if it goes Fedex or even worse DHL prep to wait.  How ever if it goes UPS i will get the item within 3 days and that's only failed once is 11 years and that was due to a train crash.

Fedex is better than UPS to some but not for us, Fedex is a pain in the butt and deliver any time that day unlike UPS which is pretty much same time.


----------



## Cartel (Feb 6, 2017)

I wanted to see if newegg would price match.
It says they want me to buy it first, then get stiffed later...no thanks.

the ram I want to match is gskill and lower on a gskill retailer, canada computers but newegg doesn't have it on thier lame list.

NCIX lets you price match before you buy and instantly deducts the difference.

I find newegg is quite sucking the last few years.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 6, 2017)

Cartel said:


> I wanted to see if newegg would price match.
> It says they want me to buy it first, then get stiffed later...no thanks.
> 
> the ram I want to match is gskill and lower on a gskill retailer, canada computers but newegg doesn't have it on thier lame list.
> ...



I stopped using them quite a while ago.  They take forever to deliver, and their prices are no longer that great.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 6, 2017)

Cartel said:


> I wanted to see if newegg would price match.
> It says they want me to buy it first, then get stiffed later...no thanks.
> 
> the ram I want to match is gskill and lower on a gskill retailer, canada computers but newegg doesn't have it on thier lame list.
> ...



 I really needed to read that post thank you very much.

 I was starting to think I was fucking going crazy, who the hell wants to get reimbursed for an item they could buy at another store right now cheaper a month or two down the line? There was a time when you could call or contact Newegg, provide them with the lower price from the approved store whether it be Amazon or whatever and they would match it officially as a reimbursement but if you were persistent they would match the price immediately with egg points.  That way when you would check out the price would be the same as the lower price from the competing store. I've contacted their support and made comments about this issue at least five times over the last two years, I had my last two price matches which were valid go completely ignored!  I don't know if it was the sale of Newegg but even before that was officially announced their support went down the tubes. I went from spending thousands every couple months to hundreds every six or more. Nowadays I'm forced to bounce between Amazon, B and H photo, and the others. Basically Newegg is TigerDirect now

 I don't know where they get off not listening to their customers maybe they're doing really well with business sales in bulk, but that doesn't Morally justify ignoring everyone else and it's just a bad business move because companies don't leave feedback we do

I ordered a pack of 120mm fans for a fellow TPU member on the 3rd, they didnt ship until after lunch today  anyont who doesnt see that the shipping has gone to shit either is dilusional, or has never done business with newegg when they WERE good.fyi, that order i mentioned, is shipping From jersey, To jersey!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2017)

keakar said:


> once again, try doing simple math
> 
> $287 + $10 s&h = $297 now subtract that from $310 and it equals $13 in the reality the rest of us live in.


Try not being a dick. Might help "in the reality the rest of us live in."


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I really needed to read that post thank you very much.
> 
> I was starting to think I was fucking going crazy, who the hell wants to get reimbursed for an item they could buy at another store right now cheaper a month or two down the line? There was a time when you could call or contact Newegg, provide them with the lower price from the approved store whether it be Amazon or whatever and they would match it officially as a reimbursement but if you were persistent they would match the price immediately with egg points.  That way when you would check out the price would be the same as the lower price from the competing store. I've contacted their support and made comments about this issue at least five times over the last two years, I had my last two price matches which were valid go completely ignored!  I don't know if it was the sale of Newegg but even before that was officially announced their support went down the tubes. I went from spending thousands every couple months to hundreds every six or more. Nowadays I'm forced to bounce between Amazon, B and H photo, and the others. Basically Newegg is TigerDirect now
> 
> ...




Not the only place they started to lack on, i been noticing less pictures of items some with just a single crappy picture and no this is newegg not 3rd party's.

example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIC-America...467432?hash=item43f17f6768:g:pOsAAOxyXVBSOK5p


----------



## Cartel (Feb 6, 2017)

these 3rd party scammers dont impress me either


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2017)

Name of the company is ironic too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2017)

Cartel said:


> these 3rd party scammers dont impress me either
> 
> View attachment 83811


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 6, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Not the only place they started to lack on, i been noticing less pictures of items some with just a single crappy picture and no this is newegg not 3rd party's.
> 
> example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIC-America...467432?hash=item43f17f6768:g:pOsAAOxyXVBSOK5p





Cartel said:


> these 3rd party scammers dont impress me either
> 
> View attachment 83811



Your both right.newegg has become oldshit


----------



## Gasaraki (Feb 6, 2017)

Cartel said:


> I wanted to see if newegg would price match.
> It says they want me to buy it first, then get stiffed later...no thanks.
> 
> the ram I want to match is gskill and lower on a gskill retailer, canada computers but newegg doesn't have it on thier lame list.
> ...




You guys do know that NewEgg has a different owner now right? The original founder sold NewEgg to a chinese company.
https://www.techpowerup.com/226777/newegg-now-owned-by-chinese-company


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2017)

Yup, well i did.  thinking most other do too, i guess some were hoping that the worse would not happen, but looks like it's started sadly.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 6, 2017)

Chinese purchase of Newegg broke many months ago.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2017)

I use amazon.com since newegg got bought by china


----------



## Jetster (Feb 7, 2017)

Its always been China or close enough. They take care of me for some reason, maybe all the parts I buy. No complaints. Just two weeks ago i left some negative comment about a part adn they send me a refund without even asking

Founded

2001; 16 years ago (2001)
Founders Fred Chang
Headquarters City of Industry, California, U.S.
Key people Fred Chang (global CEO)


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 7, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I use amazon.com since newegg got bought by china


I use amazon because my prime subscription comes with free shipping, many times free same day shipping.

pond pump died last april in the morning, was worried about my koi as all I could do was toss in an aquarium pump for surface agitation. Amazon had a new pump there by mid afternoon.

discovered my cable modem was docsis2.0 which wasn't going to cut it on my new cox connection, amazon had a docsis3.0 modem there by 3pm same day

that really trumps all. Sure I could try and find the item cheaper elsewhere, but how much is your time worth? or how much are your koi worth? or reliable connectivity? (docisis2.0 modem was giving erratic performance). I guarantee that when they are more expensive, it's only going to be a few percent, 2-5% typically.  Sometimes the faster shipping alone more than makes up the difference in price. Do you want it next week or this afternoon? How much is that worth to you?


----------



## Gasaraki (Feb 7, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Its always been China or close enough. They take care of me for some reason, maybe all the parts I buy. No complaints. Just two weeks ago i left some negative comment about a part adn they send me a refund without even asking
> 
> Founded
> 
> ...




Wow, so companies started by a Chinese person in the US are considered Chinese companies? Never knew that. I guess all those "US" companies are not really US...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 7, 2017)

yet another Glorious example of newegg quick, and expediant shipping/order processing.

i had a few bucks in newegg Gift card balance kicking around, and i saw a TPU member in need of some help aquiring some items, so i ordered that member what they required, I placed the order on the 3rd, the order shipped on the 7th (hows that for processing speed?!) then the order is scheduled to arrive at the destination on the 9th!. now if this doesnt seem like it is a ridiculously long time from order to delivery, please take into consideration the fact that the item is shipping from a starting point that is 51 miles from its destination!  seriously, if anyone has trouble seeing the issue with that example (which is 100% real) then that person is straight up broken. just to sum it up.

ordered on the 3rd
Ships FOUR (4) Days later on the 7th
arrives on the 9th

all of this for a 51 Mile trip. 
5.6 miles/day  newegg might need a hand in the warehouse.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 7, 2017)

Nothing ships out on the weekend from Newegg. It's always been that way.

And, which warehouse was the actual item in? All the same items are not replicated across all warehouses.  2 days to you says it probably came from the Memphis warehouse or possibly NJ.

Meanwhile, to counter that example, I ordered a 4TB HDD Sunday, Feb 5th, because I know Sunday night they start processing orders again and packaging to ship the next morning. I just received said HDD this morning, February 7th at 9am.

Didn't have time to do anything else with it due to the tornado warning and had to take shelter.

Anyway, that's pretty typical for my Newegg experience. 36 or so hours.


----------

